# Hühnchen oder Rind?



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Wählt weise...

Edit: Sollte ne Umfrage werden -.-


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Hühnchen FTW!

[ ] Rind
[X] Hühnchen


----------



## Vénom (21. November 2007)

[x] Lamm


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

[x] Schwein


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

immer diese Geschmack verwirrten leute *Kopf schütten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sweetdruid (21. November 2007)

[x] Hund


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> [x] Schwein



Bitte denk darüber nach was du mit dieser Aussage angerichtet hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich stimme nicht ab - Veganer Stufe 5, ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft)


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

[x] Brutus - WTF!? oO


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Bitte denk darüber nach was du mit dieser Aussage angerichtet hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was wirft den keine schatten^^

@ Riane noch net im Mittwochs thread?^^


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> was wirft den keine schatten^^



Die Frage ist nicht was, sondern wann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Bitte denk darüber nach was du mit dieser Aussage angerichtet hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch Pflanzen werfen Schatten...

Nichts dagegen, dass du Veganer bist, aber lass uns Allesfressern, für das die Natur uns konstruiert hat, unseren Spass.

[X] Huhn
[X] Pute
[X] Schwein


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

Vegetarier und Co. sind meiner Ansicht nach die Tierhasser.. Schliesslich essen diese Leute den lieben Tieren das Grünzeug weg.. Wir normalos Sorgen dafür (indem wir halt die Tiere essen), dass genug Essen für die übrigen Tiere bleibt. Wenn wir die Tiere nicht essen würden, würden se alle sterben da nix mehr zu essen da wäre.
Ganz klar oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Auch Pflanzen werfen Schatten...
> 
> Nichts dagegen, dass du Veganer bist, aber lass uns Allesfressern, für das die Natur uns konstruiert hat, unseren Spass.
> 
> ...



Wie kann man jemanden der eine derartige Umfrage erstellt ernst nehmen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag keine Vegetarier, die essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Vegetarier und Co. sind meiner Ansicht nach die Tierhasser.. Schliesslich essen diese Leute den lieben Tieren das Grünzeug weg.. Wir normalos Sorgen dafür (indem wir halt die Tiere essen), dass genug Essen für die übrigen Tiere bleibt. Wenn wir die Tiere nicht essen würden, würden se alle sterben da nix mehr zu essen da wäre.
> Ganz klar oder?
> 
> 
> ...



wunderbar geschrieben! ^^

@Toyuki
bis vor kurzem den thread verschwitzt! ^_^


----------



## Tpohrl (21. November 2007)

also der threat sollt ja mal geändert werden in..,

[ ] Huhn

[ ] Pute

[ ] Schwein

[x] gelangweilte Forum poster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wie kann man jemanden der eine derartige Umfrage erstellt ernst nehmen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh Mann, dann habe ich das Ironietag wohl überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, ich muss meinen Sarkasmus-Detektor neu justieren...

*ruft seinen Gnom-Ingi-Schergen herbei*


----------



## Hogisch (21. November 2007)

[x] gebratene Ente mit gebratenen Nudeln und pikanter Erdnusssoße. Gibt nichts besseres als in der Mittagspause zum Vietnamesen zu gehen ;-)

ansonstens aber eindeutig [x] RIND [x]
Es geht nichts über ein gutes 350g Ripeye-Steak. Medium, also noch schön rosa in der Mitte.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> also der threat sollt ja mal geändert werden in..,
> 
> [ ] Huhn
> 
> ...



[ ] Femand der viel zu tun hat
[X] Femand der nichts zu tun hat

du bist net andere als wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eigentlich esse ich *fast* alle arten an fleisch/fisch^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> [ ] Femand der viel zu tun hat
> [X] Femand der nichts zu tun hat
> 
> du bist net andere als wir
> ...



Ich hasse Fisch. Wenn dann nur Fischstäbchen. ;D Aber da wird mir schon übel, wenn ich im Laden vor der Meeresfrüchte abteilung stehe. x_X


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hasse Fisch. Wenn dann nur Fischstäbchen. ;D Aber da wird mir schon übel, wenn ich im Laden vor der Meeresfrüchte abteilung stehe. x_X



hmm lecker fisch^^
btw Fischstäbchen = unbrauchbare Reste vom Fisch^^


----------



## stremi (21. November 2007)

[X] Hühnchen


----------



## Zermeran (21. November 2007)

egal was, hauptsache es hat geblutet beim schlachten :-)


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Fisch stinkt. 
Versucht es garnicht erst abzustreiten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Fred macht mich hungrig...noch 1h ausharren. 

[x] Hungriger gelangweilter Poster


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Fisch stinkt.
> Versucht es garnicht erst abzustreiten!
> 
> 
> ...



den hunger hab ich grade mit Hilfe von Jogurt gestillt (hoffe das schreibt man so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und fisch stint *nur* wenn er alt ist
 frischer Fisch stinkt *nicht!*


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hasse Fisch. Wenn dann nur Fischstäbchen. ;D Aber da wird mir schon übel, wenn ich im Laden vor der Meeresfrüchte abteilung stehe. x_X



Tut mir leid für Doppelpost (nicht wirklich) aber hab das erst jetzt gelesen und möchte mich Riane voll und ganz anschliessen! Fischstäbchen okey, weil die nich nach Fisch riechen und aussehen...alles aus dem Meer stinkt.Wenn ich etwas essen würde, dann einen gebratenen Murloc...


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> *Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Fisch stinkt.
> Versucht es garnicht erst abzustreiten!*
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig!

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist


----------



## Flapp (21. November 2007)

Also auf meinen Döner kommen immer alle Fleisch sorten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Fisch stinkt.
> Versucht es garnicht erst abzustreiten!
> 
> 
> ...



könnte ja mal klugscheissen und sagen, das es das zersetzende eiweiss ist, das da stinkt - wenn der fisch nicht mehr so frisch ist <fg>

und ja, mir ist auch langweilig, daher 

[X]  eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> Also auf meinen Döner kommen immer alle Fleisch sorten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meist gammelfleisch oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das meiste was aus dem Meer kommt ist frisch und lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riane das mit dem nachhause gehen dauert bei mir noch 6 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist



Genau! 

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde...


----------



## AhLuuum (21. November 2007)

[X] Rind
[X] Schwein
[X] Wild
[X] Lamm
[X] Geflügel

Da fällt mir auf, ich ess eigentliche jegliche Fleischform die nicht ausm Meer kommt(außer Fischstäbchen *g*) und weil ich jetzt Hunger hab mach ich mir erstmal Müsli.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde...



machen wir ne wortkette?^^

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

bei mir noch 5 3/4 <.<


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde...



/signed

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter DVler der lieber WoW zocken würde...


----------



## Sammies (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Bitte denk darüber nach was du mit dieser Aussage angerichtet hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[x] Erdnuss 4TW !! o.O 
btw: Gemüse wirft auch schatten wenn du es so nimmst ^^


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

da macht man ne kleine bemerkung am rand und schon kommt nur unsinn bei raus....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/klosett


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> machen wir ne wortkette?^^
> 
> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will




[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte.


----------



## Artherk (21. November 2007)

nur so mal gaaanz nebenbei was hat das mit wow zu tun oder mit jeglichen anderen spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber is ja eigenlich auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich fress alles was nich zu schnell vor mir wegrennt... hauptsache es is nich zu viel grünzeug ^^ Also Fleischesser FTW.... is ja auch ganz normal bei der horde oder?
Btw FOR THE HORDE Euer Arthi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde...



*anschließen tu*

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde...


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> da macht man ne kleine bemerkung am rand und schon kommt nur unsinn bei raus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^
es lebe das mitwochs thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will,


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ^^
> es lebe das mitwochs thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WORTKETTE!!! :O ;D


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Artherk schrieb:


> nur so mal gaaanz nebenbei was hat das mit wow zu tun oder mit jeglichen anderen spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen habe ich kein Rind angegeben, ich bin Taure ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn schon Offtopic:

Was ist die schnellste Todesart in WoW?




|
|
|
|
\/







In Eisenschmiede nen Kurzen bestellen...


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ^^
> es lebe das mitwochs thread
> 
> 
> ...



[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu Ehre für die S1-Handschuhe,


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

oder in donnerfells nen steak...
jaja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coetzee (21. November 2007)

[X] Nr. 61 Süsch Schauer


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Artherk schrieb:


> nur so mal gaaanz nebenbei was hat das mit wow zu tun oder mit jeglichen anderen spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz genau! FOR THE HORDE!




 (Allis sind feige)


----------



## Hogisch (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hmm lecker fisch^^
> btw Fischstäbchen = *unbrauchbare Reste vom Fisch*^^



Bah, so ein quatsch! Ich lass mir hier doch meine Fischstäbchen nicht madig machen.
Die bestehen aus absolut unbedenklichem Seelachsfilet das in große Blöcke gepresst, tiefgefroren und dann in diese possierlichen Stäbchen geschnitten wird. Nix da mit Fischabfällen. *brummel*

nu geht man auch noch auf die Fischstäbchen los, tztztz ^^


----------



## Ingerim (21. November 2007)

Vegetarier und Veganer sind wie auf seite 1 schon geschrieben die Hierhasser/qüäler immerhin essen sie unserem Essen das Essen weg.

[x] Schwein
[x]Pute
[x]Ente
[x]Reh
[x] Esel (die Richtige Salamie wird bzw wurde aus Esel gemacht)


----------



## Blechdosenritter (21. November 2007)

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer und sowieso beim nächsten Addon wieder wertlos, weils bessere graue Items gibt.

Soviel dazu ^^


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Vegetarier und Veganer sind wie auf seite 1 schon geschrieben die Hierhasser/qüäler immerhin essen sie unserem Essen das Essen weg.
> 
> [x] Schwein
> [x]Pute
> ...




oh ein bambi esser^^


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Coetzee schrieb:


> [X] Nr. 61 Süsch Schauer



Das ist Nr. 16.

(Allis sind feige)


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer. Dazu will er auch die caster handschuhe die er gegen die abzeichen eintauschen kann, da die endgeil sind.

/edit: zu lahm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

aus dem was da raus kommt bestehen fischstäbchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer. Dazu will er auch die caster handschuhe die er gegen die abzeichen eintauschen kann, da die endgeil sind. Außerdem will er endlich seinen Rochen haben.

&#8364;dit: sry für doppelpost

und die andere Version^^

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer. Dazu will er auch die caster handschuhe die er gegen die abzeichen eintauschen kann, da die endgeil sind. Trotzdem farmt er sich die, weil man nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> [x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer und sowieso beim nächsten Addon wieder wertlos, weils bessere graue Items gibt.



[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer und sowieso beim nächsten Addon wieder wertlos, weils bessere graue Items gibt.Dies aber egal ist, weil es noch lange dauern wird bis das Addon da ist.


----------



## Supagodzilla (21. November 2007)

(x) Wildschwein in Biersauce, einfach himmlisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stremi (21. November 2007)

Kalbszunge?


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

[x] Nachhausegehendwollender gelangweilter Bürolist der lieber WoW zocken würde und morgen nicht arbeiten will, damit er mehr heroic marken farmen kann, die er unbedingt möchte. Da er die neue Hose haben will, dazu die Handschuhe, aber die sind shice teuer und sowieso beim nächsten Addon wieder wertlos, weils bessere graue Items gibt.Dies aber egal ist, weil es noch lange dauern wird bis das Addon da ist. Und er dann ja wieder farmen kann.


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

stremi schrieb:


> Kalbszunge?



*stremi ein sternenfeuer in den hintern jagt*

Lasst unsere Kinder in Ruhe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> (x) Wildschwein in Biersauce, einfach himmlisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist so ziemlich das "männlichste" Essen^^


----------



## dejaspeed (21. November 2007)

[x] Ente      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. November 2007)

[x] Hühnchen
[x] Pute
[x] Scampis
[x] Fischstäbchen

Ich bekomme gerade Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte jetzt richtig appetit auf Scampis in Knoblauchbutter mit Kartoffeln, Spinat .... wähhh, aufhören .. ich geh jetzt was essen -.-


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das "männlichste" Essen^^



wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das auch typisch Norddeutsches Essen =)
Home Sweet Home  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Boah hört echt auf von essen zu schreiben. ^^
denn ich weiss, das ich mich gleich von tankstellenfood ernähren werde -.-


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Boah hört echt auf von essen zu schreiben. ^^
> denn ich weiss, das ich mich gleich von tankstellenfood ernähren werde -.-



ich geh gleich schön in die Kantine hmm lecker lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Immerhin gibts nach dem Essen wieder zu erzählen wer was wo und wie gegessen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...

1. Burger King
2. Mac
3. Chinese
4. Bratwurst
5. Sandwich
6. Gnome
7. Meinen inneren Schweinehund der mich von der Arbeit abklenkt


----------



## stremi (21. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> *stremi ein sternenfeuer in den hintern jagt*
> 
> Lasst unsere Kinder in Ruhe...
> 
> ...



*chch* ich selbst mag es sowieso nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts nach dem Essen wieder zu erzählen wer was wo und wie gegessen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ich geh gleich schön in die Kantine hmm lecker lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*snif* NEED!! x_X


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

1. Burger King <-- zuviel Rindfleisch
2. Mac <--- Nuggets sind ok
3. Chinese <-- sehr gut
4. Bratwurst <-- sehr gut
5. Sandwich 
6. Gnome <-- machen nicht satt und man will immer noch einen
7. Meinen inneren Schweinehund der mich von der Arbeit abklenkt <-- wir zwei sind einer Meinung, also eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> *snif* NEED!! x_X



such dir ne neuen Arbeitsplatz mit ner Kantine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> such dir ne neuen Arbeitsplatz mit ner Kantine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/LFG(5)
*LF neuer Arbeitsstelle mit Kantine! infos über mich ./w me*


----------



## Huntara (21. November 2007)

[x] Pansen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> /LFG(5)
> *LF neuer Arbeitsstelle mit Kantine! infos über mich ./w me*



need arsenal link^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> need arsenal link^^



hm.. das könnte schwer werden! xD


----------



## Zeddy (21. November 2007)

[  ] Rind
[  ] Hühnchen
[X] Süße Babyhässchen


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hm.. das könnte schwer werden! xD



das ist dein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oezi (21. November 2007)

[X] saure Gurken mit Erdnussbutter *mjam*


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

dmn falsches topic aber oezi ist das net ne bissel komisch?^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das ist dein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich bin *Dr. rer. biol. hum. Riane!* (rerum biologicarum humanarum - Doktor der Humanwissenschaften)
manchmal aber auch *Dr. h.c. mult. Riane* (honoris causa multiplex - mehrfacher Ehrendoktor; auch: Dr. e.h.
(ehrenhalber - keine akademischen Grade)

noch fragen?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

was machst du so außer forum flamen?^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

sms schreiben und hm.. kA! *fg


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> sms schreiben und hm.. kA! *fg



hm sowas brauchen wir atm nicht davon haben wir genug 
also 1 muss reichen *sich umgucken* ah mist das bin ja ich^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm sowas brauchen wir atm nicht davon haben wir genug
> also 1 muss reichen *sich umgucken* ah mist das bin ja ich^^



wenn ich will und dazu etwas möchte, dann kann ich mich auch dazu zwingen, dass ich etwas mache, das ich gar nicht möchte, aber da ich müsste, würd ich das gewollte schon machen.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wenn ich will und dazu etwas möchte, dann kann ich mich auch dazu zwingen, dass ich etwas mache, das ich gar nicht möchte, aber da ich müsste, würd ich das gewollte schon machen.



auf gut deutsch du kannst was machen bist aber zu faul oder wie?^^


----------



## LittleFay (21. November 2007)

[  ] Rind
[  ] Hühnchen
[X] Schoki




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> auf gut deutsch du kannst was machen bist aber zu faul oder wie?^^



richtig! ^^


----------



## stremi (21. November 2007)

mjammi... bei mir gabs ein poulet-cordonbleut (und pommes) hat wer was besseres gegessen?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> richtig! ^^



hm so gehts mir auch 
btw re vom essen (hm lecker Seelachs mit Bratkatoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2007)

[x]Schwein 
[x]Rind (Rumpsteak)
[x]Huhn (nur noch eigene, die Schmecken besser)
[x]Wild (siehe Huhn, Damwild und Nandus[wobei zählen die zu Wild oder Geflügel?})
[x]Fisch (so ziemlich alles Sorten richtig zubereitet einfach nur Genial)
[ ]Formfleisch ( geht es noch das sieht aus wie Pappmaschee, richt und schmeckt aus so)
[ ]Döner (ich kann nichts essen von dem ich nicht weiß was es war. Hamburger, Wurst etc. geht auch nicht)

Btw.: heute Abend wird das Kaninchen fürs WE geschlachtet. Das wird lecker. Zum Glück muss ich aber nicht selber schlachten ich glaube dann würde ich auch mit Fleischessen aufhören. Aber so 2 mal die Woche nen schönes Steak oder einen Braten muss sein


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

mini wurstsalat, mit zwei brötchen. dazu noch ein salami sandwich und noch eine packung leckerer chips! ^^


----------



## stremi (21. November 2007)

lasst mich raten... jeder, der vorhin was mit fleisch geschrieben hat, ass etwas in der art^^


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2007)

[x] alle möglichen Arten von Fleisch (auch Huhn, Puten, .....  gemeint)

[ ] Fisch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

seit der thread hier in gott und die welt ist, könnte man genau so gut ein "warum kann ich mich nicht einloggen" thread auf machen, der wäre genau so lustig! :'(


^^


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

[x] Kinder (paniert/geschnetzelt)
[x] Kinderkebap
[x] alles was einmal gelebt hat

hier ein bild meines lieblingsessgeschäftes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

[x] Alles, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Also leider keine Affen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (21. November 2007)

Och Leute, wenn ihr den Mittwochsthread schon kennt und dauernd davon sprecht, benutzt ihn doch bitte auch. So viel Spam und Offtopic in mehr als einem Thread muß doch nun wirklich nicht sein.

/closed


----------

